# C# Konsolenausgabe in Datei abspeichern



## dannyesl (24. März 2011)

Hi!

Kurze Frage:

Ist es möglich eine Abfrage in ein Programm einfließen zu lassen, die erfragt, ob die Ausgabe über die Konsole ausgegeben werden soll oder ob die Ausgabe in einer externen Datei gespeichert werden soll?

Bsp: "Soll die Datei über die Konsole ausgegeben werden oder in einer Datei gespeichert werden?"
<1> Konsole
<2> Datei

MfG und einen schönen Frühlingsbeginn ;-)


----------



## vfl_freak (24. März 2011)

Moin,

ohne jetzt Deine Details zu kennen ....

Du kannst die Konsolenausgabe doch einfach umlenken - in der Art :

```
cout >> c:\\test.txt
```

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sheel (24. März 2011)

Hi

C# hat mit C und C++ wenig zu tun und gehört nicht hierher, sondern in den .NET-Bereich.

Zum Problem: Mach dir eine Variable vom Typ TextWriter (Name zB tw).

Wenn dann in eine Datei geschrieben werden soll:

```
tw=new StreamWriter("Dateipfad\\dateiname");
```
tw kann dann gleich wie System.Console.out verwendet werden.
zB

```
tw.WriteLine("Hallo");
```

Wenn stattdessen in die Konsole geschrieben werden soll:

```
tw=System.Console.out;
...
tw.WriteLine("Hallo");
```

Gruß


----------



## dannyesl (24. März 2011)

Danke Klaus für die Antwort!

a. Details(ganz vergessen)
Ich bin dabei in C# ein Programm zu schreiben das die Hexdump ausgibt!

Danke sheel werde es ausprobieren!

Und sorry wegen dem Thema in diesem Bereich (Wieder mal zu wenig nachgedacht^^)


----------



## sheel (24. März 2011)

Klaus´Antwort ist für C bzw. C++, er hat das "C#" wohl übersehen.

Und was ist "die Hexdump"?
Was hast du denn vor?


----------



## CPoly (24. März 2011)

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/system.console.setout.aspx

Ansonsten kannst du es auch einfach dem Aufrufer überlassen. Jeder kann doch selbst stdout umleiten.



> C:\> program.exe > out.file


----------



## vfl_freak (25. März 2011)

Moin,



sheel hat gesagt.:


> Klaus´Antwort ist für C bzw. C++, er hat das "C#" wohl übersehen.


jau, das war entweder das Alter ... oder die Frühjahrsmüdigkeit 

Gruß
Klaus


----------

